# Coming back to BC with an iPhone, which carrier do I use?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm in Thailand now where I bought an iPhone and I'm coming back to BC next month. My old phone in BC was with Telus but I want to use my iPhone instead. Is Rogers the only GSM carrier?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

motoyen said:


> I'm in Thailand now where I bought an iPhone and I'm coming back to BC next month. My old phone in BC was with Telus but I want to use my iPhone instead. Is Rogers the only GSM carrier?


Pretty much Rogers or FIDO, which is owned by Rogers.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

You are stuck with evil Ted!!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

...there is some truth behind rumors that Telus is switching over to GSM. However, that will be too long to wait for if you have an iPhone now.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Do they have number switching in BC? I'd like to keep my telus number if I can.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

motoyen said:


> Do they have number switching in BC? I'd like to keep my telus number if I can.


You will not be able to use your Iphone with Telus, since you need a GSM carrier. Rogers/Fido is the only one in Canada at this time.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

motoyen said:


> Do they have number switching in BC? I'd like to keep my telus number if I can.


I believe you can switch your number from Telus to Fido...(and Rogers, of course)


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

Maje said:


> You will not be able to use your Iphone with Telus, since you need a GSM carrier. Rogers/Fido is the only one in Canada at this time.


He was asking if there was number switching. i.e., keeping your phone number when you change providers.

The answer is yes.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

My bad, I just woke up and still dizzy from my nightly binge drinking.

Cuddles


----------

